
Starbucks bans women while reconstructing 'gender-separating wall' - jsprogrammer
http://www.emirates247.com/news/starbucks-gender-wall-collapses-women-barred-2016-01-31-1.619292
======
coreyp_1
Why not ban the men and only allow the women in?

